# What to charge for hoof trimming?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I normally do horses and my fee varies from $25 for minnies, to $50 for large, ill behaved TB's or draft horses. I do natural hoof care, went to a lot of expense and traveling to learn, I do NOT do pasture trims, nor shoe horses. I do very specialized trimming and lifestyle consultations, especially for foundered or navicular horses. That being said, I am NO expert on goat hooves, but trim my own and get called out more often all the time to trim goats. I realize people are not going to pay a premium for goat hoof trimming, but it does take up my time. I need to set a realistic price on goat feet. I've charged anywhere from $5 to $15 dollars a head. Tomarrow I am going to trim a small herd, probably 9 goats I think they said they have. I also trim their horses. I showed them how to trim their goats last time I was there and told them I'd trim them if they decided it was too much for them. Well, they called yesterday and want me to trim the herd. These are boers, not as tame as my dairy goats, but well cared for other than they've never had their feet done. Can anyone tell me what they think a fair price to charge for a goat is? They live about 40 miles from me, but I'll already be there doing three of their horses, so travel is already taken care of. Thanks, all thoughts are appreciated as I really do need to set something specific down for this. 
Anita


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

at least $15 a head on these would be my chg. I think but then again if I were doing their horses and everything at the same time probably would cut them a little slack in that. No less than $ 100 tho for all 9 

Kenny who does this here for Vicki and others charges $5 I think plus gas but then they are all milk goats and trained to a stand. Your looking at wild goats basically so my price would be more.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

$15 per goat for the first time so you can see what you are dealing with, $10 per after that and drop it to $8 per goat if you are doing more than 15 animals. Gas surcharge if they are more than a set number of miles away.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks. That sounds fair. I really had no idea what other folks charge. I hate to overcharge, but I hate even more to undercharge. I would definately charge for gas if I were not already doing their horses, but it should be a $200+ stop, so it will be worth the drive. Most of the time I can't believe people actually pay me to do their goat trimming, it seems like something fairly easy. But, I enjoy it, and the extra money comes in handy. 
Thanks again,
Anita


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

My DH has a service and he charges $10.00/head. If it's a big herd sometimes he'll give a price break. I think he has a minimum but I forget what it is.


----------

